# folky hxc pxv type deal



## xbocax (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone in the LA area wanna start a folky hardcore power violencey band? im lookin to get serious with my washboard so anyone that can play the accordion, harmonica, or guitar would make a great combo. :]


----------



## marc (Dec 14, 2009)

a folky powerviolence band? i cant imagine how that would sound


----------



## xbocax (Dec 14, 2009)

hopefully u'll find out


----------

